# Dmoc 445/ AC55 with 99 LifePo



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> the pack v should stay above 312v which is the minimum for the dmoc 445.


 Table 2: DMOC Specifications 
Minimum Operational Voltage 100 VDC
Maximum Operational Voltage 400 VDC
Minimum Battery Voltage for Powerup 120 VDC
Recommended Minimum Nominal Battery Voltage 144 VDC
Recommended Maximum Nominal Battery Voltage 336 VDC


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

TEV said:


> Table 2: DMOC Specifications
> Minimum Operational Voltage 100 VDC
> Maximum Operational Voltage 400 VDC
> Minimum Battery Voltage for Powerup 120 VDC
> ...


Thanks TEV. I was looking at the minimum recommended 312v. So if I try it with less than 312v it will just lose some efficiency...I can live with that, since the minimum shipping volume is 1m^3 so the shipping costs more than a single cell.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

sabahtom said:


> ... So if I try it with less than 312v it will just lose some efficiency.....


You won't lose efficiency by running at a lower voltage, just top speed and, possibly, maximum torque. That said, a single cell of difference is unlikely to be noticed.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> so the pack v should stay above 312v which is the minimum for the dmoc 445.




I was puzzled before for where you got the " 312V " number, when answering your question on my thread, here it was : the power rating of the motor is @ 312V.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

TEV said:


> I was puzzled before for where you got the " 312V " number, when answering your question on my thread, here it was : the power rating of the motor is @ 312V.


Maybe we've got different versions of the AC55? I'm sending the specs that stand on the manual but if I recall the rating plate on my motor itself had different figures again. It's on the other side of town, I'll look next time I visit it.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> Maybe we've got different versions of the AC55? I'm sending the specs that stand on the manual but if I recall the rating plate on my motor itself had different figures again. It's on the other side of town, I'll look next time I visit it.


My AC55 is a Solectria, yours probably is Azure Dynamics, actually I read in another thread a while ago about A.D. changing the ratings.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

TEV would you be so kind as to post your wiring diagram? Looks like your setup is almost identical to mine but I haven't reached a point of installing it all yet. Hopefully next week.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> TEV would you be so kind as to post your wiring diagram? Looks like your setup is almost identical to mine but I haven't reached a point of installing it all yet. Hopefully next week.


I don't have one, all I did was to connect the controller by the UMOC445 manual, everything was disconnected because was just a temporary install for the test drive. I have a lot of work to do until my car will drive again.


----------

